# Vermeer 504G



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Thinking about buying a Vermeer 504 G baler and was wondering if you guys had any comments about this baler. Please let me know what you think be it good or bad! LOL.

Kyle


----------



## OKHay (Jul 28, 2010)

My first baler was a 605 G Vermeer and I still use it today for a backup. It has been a good all around baler but it won't make quite as nice of a bale that newer balers do. This is really noticeable in thin or fluffy hay like Bermuda. If your baling Fescue or Wheat it makes a good bale. These are good starter balers or good balers for people who are going to bale a few hundred bales a year.

View attachment 952


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

OKHay said:


> My first baler was a 605 G Vermeer and I still use it today for a backup. It has been a good all around baler but it won't make quite as nice of a bale that newer balers do. This is really noticeable in thin or fluffy hay like Bermuda. If your baling Fescue or Wheat it makes a good bale. These are good starter balers or good balers for people how are going to bale a few hundred bales a year.
> 
> View attachment 952


 Well said.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

I actually posted the original post for a buddy of mine who is not a member on here. I was talking to him about it a little bit further today and he said it was a Super G not just a G but he thought it had a manual tie on it. I thought all those models either had a electric or hydraulic tie. Any thoughts on this??????

Kyle


----------



## OKHay (Jul 28, 2010)

The electric and hydraulic tie was an option I think. The base units came with a rope pull manual tie. It may just be me but I wouldn't think he would like a manual tie. Its more work and probably less consistent on twine placement. Does the supper G have hydraulic tension or spring tension or both. My old G only has spring tension so hydraulic tension my be the difference in the G and supper G.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

He bought the baler this afternoon and it is in really good shape and looks like it has been well taken care of. It does have a manual rope tie and I agree with you where it looks like it will be a pain. Would it be very hard to put a electric or hydro tie on it? What might that cost? I do think it has both type of tensioner and that is what the difference in the G and super G are.

Kyle


----------



## OKHay (Jul 28, 2010)

Shouldn't be to hard to make it hydraulic or electric tie. Your best bet is to get the parts from a salvage. I don't know about the electric on these balers but the hydraulic is just a small hydraulic cylinder and a valve that lets the cylinder move fast down to the tieing position and pulls it slowly back across the bale so that the twine is evenly spaced across the whole bale. You might be able to use the existing tie arm and save a little money. Shouldn't cost that much if you get the parts from a salvage, probably at the most $200-$250.


----------

